# Fulfilling a portrait request.



## zombiesniper (Jan 17, 2017)

@robbins.photo here's your portrait at 500mm. 




500mmportrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 18, 2017)

Kid looks like he's ready to kill me and leave my dead body in the woods some where.

So, love it!   Lol.  Great shooting.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 18, 2017)

robbins.photo said:


> Kid looks like he's ready to kill me and leave my dead body in the woods some where.
> 
> So, love it!   Lol.  Great shooting.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


That is me


----------



## Peeb (Jan 18, 2017)

The light catches in his eyes are cool


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 18, 2017)

robbins.photo said:


> Kid looks like he's ready to kill me and leave my dead body in the woods some where.
> 
> So, love it!   Lol.  Great shooting.


really BIG pupils ...


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you.



astroNikon said:


> really BIG pupils ...


Yes he naturally has larger than average pupils.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 18, 2017)

"Yes he naturally has larger than average pupils."

f.95?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 28, 2017)

LMAO.


----------

